# Pregnant Goat Grunting??



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

My pregnant goat, at 4 months has been grunting EVERY TIME she sits down... As I said, she still has a month left. She has been doing this I know for a week now. The only time she gets up is to get something to drink. I don't know what is wrong. A couple of times today when I did my barn run, she was just laying there. This is my first pregnant goat and I'm not sure what to think. She is really large and I am expecting two or more. Sometimes she will let me feel and I can fell the baby move or kick. But, as I said it's more of a *sigh grunt sigh* * sigh grunt sigh* Any advice???


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

When I was pregnant I also did alot of grunting and sighing - especially when getting up or down! ;-)

Seriously, there's a good chance the kids are just getting big enough to put pressure on her diaphragm, making breathing a bit uncomfortable. 

Is she eating ok? If she seems really big, you will want to monitor her for ketosis. Also, make sure she's getting some extra calcium in this last month.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep grunting or croaking while laying down in late pregnancy is totally normal! I tell my does they are a froggy chorus when I visit them at night!

However, if she is not getting up and moving around I would be a bit concerned. She should still be walking around fairly readily. 

I recommend buying ketone strips at the human pharmacy to check her urine and make sure pregnancy Toxemia isn't starting.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

She needs to exercise to keep muscle tone and make delivery easier.


----------



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> When I was pregnant I also did alot of grunting and sighing - especially when getting up or down! ;-)
> 
> Seriously, there's a good chance the kids are just getting big enough to put pressure on her diaphragm, making breathing a bit uncomfortable.
> 
> Is she eating ok? If she seems really big, you will want to monitor her for ketosis. Also, make sure she's getting some extra calcium in this last month.


 She is eating ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

Are her ankles swollen?


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

There's so much moaning in my barn this time of year I told my wife we need to open up a seasonal phone sex operation... :crazy:


----------



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Good advice.
> 
> Are her ankles swollen?


I'm not sure what swollen would look like but she has been gnawing at them and has been putting her muzzle in between her toes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Feel around her ankles. You will feel the puffiness there, they will look big and warm.

Also check for sores in between her toes.
Does it stink?
Hoof scold, Hoof rot.

Scabby legs and around the ankles? It is mites.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a regular choir going on in my barn from all the preggos and their moaning/singing when they lay down.

Agree about it being mites causing her legs to itch.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

jaycee said:


> There's so much moaning in my barn this time of year I told my wife we need to open up a seasonal phone sex operation... :crazy:


OMG!!!! I am so going to use this line in the future!!! I love it!


----------



## Anto (Feb 22, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Yep grunting or croaking while laying down in late pregnancy is totally normal! I tell my does they are a froggy chorus when I visit them at night!
> 
> However, if she is not getting up and moving around I would be a bit concerned. She should still be walking around fairly readily.
> 
> I recommend buying ketone strips at the human pharmacy to check her urine and make sure pregnancy Toxemia isn't starting.


We've had a momma doing this for 3 weeks as well as all the signs of labor ( she probably has 3 as well). What do you look for in Toxemia?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Anto said:


> We've had a momma doing this for 3 weeks as well as all the signs of labor ( she probably has 3 as well). What do you look for in Toxemia?


HI Anto, It would be better to make your own new post so you don't get lost in this thread, but since this will help both you and B Taylor, Here is a link to an article about ketosis/toxemia. It lists the signs, prevention and treatment. Hope it helps! https://fiascofarm.com/goats/ketosis.htm


----------



## Anto (Feb 22, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> HI Anto, It would be better to make your own new post so you don't get lost in this thread, but since this will help both you and B Taylor, Here is a link to an article about ketosis/toxemia. It lists the signs, prevention and treatment. Hope it helps! https://fiascofarm.com/goats/ketosis.htm


Thank you!


----------



## Anto (Feb 22, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> HI Anto, It would be better to make your own new post so you don't get lost in this thread, but since this will help both you and B Taylor, Here is a link to an article about ketosis/toxemia. It lists the signs, prevention and treatment. Hope it helps! https://fiascofarm.com/goats/ketosis.htm


How do I start my own post ( I tried to do this but it wanted s members name and I don't know any members?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Anto said:


> How do I start my own post ( I tried to do this but it wanted s members name and I don't know any members?


You are trying to send a message instead of start a thread.

At the top of the page, you should see a tab called FORUMS click on that and choose a forum that your subject would fit (if you have a health question, then click on health and wellness). Then click on a dark tab called POST NEW THREAD. I promise that will not ask you for members' names.


----------



## Anto (Feb 22, 2018)

mariarose said:


> You are trying to send a message instead of start a thread.
> 
> At the top of the page, you should see a tab called FORUMS click on that and choose a forum that your subject would fit (if you have a health question, then click on health and wellness). Then click on a dark tab called POST NEW THREAD. I promise that will not ask you for members' names.


Thank you!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You are very welcome.


----------

